# Beans, Beans, the musical fruit



## Constance (Jan 4, 2006)

I made the best pot of beans New Years Day. I usually mix 1-2 lbs Great Northerns with 1 lb 15 bean soup mix and put them on to soak overnight. But due to the Asti Spumante, I didn't get that done, and the next morning I discovered I had no dried Great Northerns or white beans of any kind.
I did have a couple bags of the Cajun Style 15 bean soup mix, though, so I put them in the big soup kettle to cook with the big meaty hambone I had left from Christmas and a chopped onion. After it cooked a while, I checked it, and added 2 cans of whole tomatoes (which I squished with my hands) and their juices and the little seasoning packets (which I usually throw away). After cooking some more, I decided it needed more starch, and added a can of butterbeans and another of great northerns with their liquid. That gave the broth the right consistancy, and after I adjusted the seasoning it was very good. The next day it was even better. 
But beans being beans (and I didn't have any Beano), two nights in a row was enough.

Thing being, I made enough for an army, and there's only two of us. When it comes to things like soup, beans or pasta, I just can't seem to make a small amount. But I freeze it up in ziplock bags, and it's always so nice, when I'm not in the mood to cook, to be able to open up the freezer and pick a package. Sure beats TV dinners or McYucks.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 4, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I made the best pot of beans New Years Day. I usually mix 1-2 lbs Great Northerns with 1 lb 15 bean soup mix and put them on to soak overnight. But due to the Asti Spumante, I didn't get that done, and the next morning I discovered I had no dried Great Northerns or white beans of any kind.
> I did have a couple bags of the Cajun Style 15 bean soup mix, though, so I put them in the big soup kettle to cook with the big meaty hambone I had left from Christmas and a chopped onion. After it cooked a while, I checked it, and added 2 cans of whole tomatoes (which I squished with my hands) and their juices and the little seasoning packets (which I usually throw away). After cooking some more, I decided it needed more starch, and added a can of butterbeans and another of great northerns with their liquid. That gave the broth the right consistancy, and after I adjusted the seasoning it was very good. The next day it was even better.
> But beans being beans (and I didn't have any Beano), two nights in a row was enough.
> 
> Thing being, I made enough for an army, and there's only two of us. When it comes to things like soup, beans or pasta, I just can't seem to make a small amount. But I freeze it up in ziplock bags, and it's always so nice, when I'm not in the mood to cook, to be able to open up the freezer and pick a package. Sure beats TV dinners or McYucks.


 
You did not mention the seasonings that you used in your "best pot of beans".  Herbs and spices are the essence of beans from my experience.  You can completely change the character of a pot of beans, ham bone or hock, onion and tomatoes based upon the seasonings used.

Beano is nice if you must be social or go to work or school or on a date, but the natural side effects of a pot of beans are just part of the bean charm.  Many people strive to get back to nature and live more organic lives, enjoy your beans and the bean experience.


----------



## Dove (Jan 4, 2006)

Aurora,
I think she used the packet of seasonings that came with the Cajun beans.
Marge


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2006)

Friends, I think the seasoning packets were basically just Cajun seasoning with perhaps ham bouillon added. I didn't add any salt until all had cooked a while, because you never know how much is in the ham. After I added the seasoning packets, I decided it needed more garlic and onion, and since the beans were basically done, I used granulated garlic and onion powder. 
Aurora, we are going to enjoy our "bean experience" again tonight.

I forgot to mention the cornbread. I've gotta have cornbread with my beans. My husband butters his and eats it alongside, but I crumble mine up in my beans and let it soak up the juice. Yum!


----------



## Aurora (Jan 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, I cannot use most package seasonings and soup mixes because of the excessive salt content. I've been on a low/no salt diet so long that these prepackaged mixes all taste excessively salty.  Couple the mix with ham and other usually highly salted meats and the level is over the top.

I'm always up for a new bean recipe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Jan 4, 2006)

*How to deal with the issue of eating musical beans!!*

I teach Foods 1 and we just talked about legumes/beans today. Only buy what you'll use in 1 month. They still dry out as you keep them. Store in a dry, dark, cool place. Withered beans means they are old. Make sure you sort and rinse the beans. Put the beans in a large pot, put in the amount of water on the bag, bring to a simmer for 2-3 minutes. Take off the heat, cover and let set for 1 hour. Drain and rinse the beans. This helps with the "gas" issue. Put more water on the beans, season  and cook until tender. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 4, 2006)

sounds good, and bean soup will freeze just fine.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbarainnc said:
			
		

> Only buy what you'll use in 1 month. They still dry out as you keep them.


 
I don't quite understand the reasoning behind this statement.

More than 80% of the dried beans grown in the U.S. are produced in North Dakota, Michigan, Nebraska, Minnesota, Idaho and Colorado. Beans are usually planted 4 - 6 wks after last average frost date or seed zone soil temperatures above 60°F. Harvest is possible between 75 to 115 days after planting. In the top 5 bean producing states listed above, this means that there will be a single bean planting and harvest in a single season. The harvested beans are processed and packaged and stored until sold. Dried beans are harvested when the moisture content is between 14 to 16% for short term storage. Beans are maintained at 11 to 14% moisture for long term storage.

Since beans are fresh (14 to 16% moisture) but once a year, it would seem that the beans stored properly in air tight containers or in controlled conditions without excessively high or low humidity would keep as well in your pantry as on a store shelf or in a warehouse. Commercially produced dried beans are stored and sold with moistures between 11 and 16%. Should dried bean moisture content fall below these levels the flavor is not impaired but the soaking/cooking times could be extended.

Personally, I buy pinto beans in 25 lb. resealable plastic bags for about $9.00 and use them within 6 to 8 months. The first beans used are every bit as good as the last.

What am I missing?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2006)

To help prevent gas, my mom used to bring the beans to a boil with some baking soda added. Then she drained and rinsed them and continued to cook them with fresh water. It seemed to help.

 Barbara


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 4, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> To help prevent gas, my mom used to bring the beans to a boil with some baking soda added. Then she drained and rinsed them and continued to cook them with fresh water. It seemed to help.
> 
> Barbara


 
My mom does the same thing!  But I don't recall it helping with my beloved Dad.  aaah sweet memories in the 'ol farm pickup, coyote huntin in February, 2 degrees, struggling to roll the window down with the makeshift handle (pair of biscrips) gasping for fresh air.......     good 'ol dad....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know why, but beans rarely give me any gas problems.  Maybe it's because I've always had a relatively high fiber diet.  The only fresh food that gives me any problems is if I eat too many raw blueberries.  That gives you more than a gas problem though. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Beans*

This topic is one of 'great' concern in our house especially in the winter!  I only wish I knew all this sooner.  Our family eats salads everyday for lunch.  Still when I serve the beans esperience the gas.  That doesn't deter us from eating them as we know how beneficial they are for the body.  We do eat our cornbread with them.  Kind of like a staple in our menu.  Since Aurora gave such indepth information pertaining to the beans I do question what Barbarainnc has to say.  aurora must be on same thought I do about the salt.  Everything we eat has salt in it.  No wonder all the blood pressure problems. Trying to salvage the leftover ham from Christmas has been a real challenge for me as I don't include it in hardly any of our meals.  We don't miss the ham even though they all like it.  Adding extra seasoning to the beans is only making them more appetizing to the pallet.  Same way with salads.  Would be better if one could just eat alone.  Way we think and what we can do are two different things.  

Thanks for sharing all this valuable information.  As I said, beans are a 'regular' smell or no smell.  Don't you think people are overdoing things with smell anyway?  The people on tv sure talk about it enough.  Supposedly a healthy sign according to my doctor.  He told my mother when she was around to 'let them fly'!  That will stick in my memory for sure.  

Thanks again.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 5, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> To help prevent gas, my mom used to bring the beans to a boil with some baking soda added. Then she drained and rinsed them and continued to cook them with fresh water. It seemed to help. Barbara


Baking soda is supposed to destroy some of the B vitamins in dried beans. 

An alternative solution to "the bean problem" is to add a 2-3inch piece of kombu or kelp (both are kinds of dried seaweed) to the cooking pot. People concerned about salt content should be aware that the powdery substance on the seaweed is salty and adjust appropriately. It pretty much dissolves in the beans over prolonged cooking. I use it sometimes - I don't know if it helps but it does add flavor.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Barbarainnc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Aurora for all those interesting facts about dried beans you gave in your post! 

I don't buy in quite the quantity that you do but I too find that dried beans certainly last more than one month if stored properly and, like you, I find that the only difference is that beans held a long time need a little longer cooking time due to the (small) moisture loss.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2006)

Sometimes really old beans never soften when cooked.  I think that's the point.  You often see recommendations to buy beans from places like health food stores that have high turnover.

If you have hard water, often beans have a hard time softening, as well.  That's one of the reasons you use baking soda -- to soften the water.

Acid ingredients also inhibit softening.

People claim that salt also inhibits softening, but most food scientists say that this is not true and recommend seasoning beans.

The components in beans that make you fart are partially dissolved in water, which is why you should change the soaking water if this is an issue for you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

Would that be the soluble fiber that gives flatulence?  If so, then I would think that puting up with the gas for the benefits of the fiber would be a no brainer.  The fiber helps control blood sugar, and has beneficial prperties for the entire digestive tract as well.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Would that be the soluble fiber that gives flatulence? If so, then I would think that puting up with the gas for the benefits of the fiber would be a no brainer. The fiber helps control blood sugar, and has beneficial prperties for the entire digestive tract as well.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

Ask the other people in the elevator!

I don't think its soluable fiber -- it's sugars.  The problem is oligosaccharides in the beans. They are very hard for most humans to digest, so they pass through to the large intestine undigested and normal digestive tract bacteria start feeding on them which produces fermentation and, thus, gas.

The oligosaccharides supposedly dissolve to some extent in soaking water.  So changing the soaking water will rid yourself of some of the indigestable stuff.  Cooking in the soaking water without changing it will mean you'll still ingest them.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 5, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Would that be the soluble fiber that gives flatulence?


 
The gas which is a by-product of eating beans is caused by the lack of natural enzymes in the intestinal tract to digest complex sugars called oligosaccharides.

The gas is produced in the intestinal tract by bacteria which are busy digesting these oligosaccharides and produce gas as a result.

Here is a site which covers the beans and flatulence topic quite nicely and also discusses the various possible ways to solve the problem when cooking and eating beans.

http://la.essortment.com/gastintestinal_rvgh.htm

One cooking tip to avoid the gas is to include certain herbs and spices in the cooking process which will neutralize the gas effect. Epizote is one such ingredient.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Thanks for sharing.*

This is better than watching any cooking show.  They show you the dishes to make but would you think they would inform you of all this knowledge?  Glad you are all here.  I am going to start a book with all this to make sure I won't forget.  I figure if it's the effort I make to put it together I will appreciate it more and I won't have to go to Borders and buy it.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Constance (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's an article that explains a lot...

http://science.howstuffworks.com/fr...r0197/carstensen0197.html?filename=003124.htm


I think we'll just continue to play fart football.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 5, 2006)

*I think we'll just continue to play fart football*

That is different!  I am thankful I read ALL of the post. would have missed this before.  Where did you hear that one from?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 5, 2006)

With all of this knowledge comming at me, I remember the old saw quite well that states something like this; On the mountain of knowledge, as you climb ever higher into its lofty slopes, you become ever more aware of the limitless knowledge that still awaits you.  Thanks for clearing the air.

Oh, I almost forgot.  I was inspired by the bean recipes so I made a pot of legume soup myself tonight.  It came out pretty good but with just a bit too much salt.  The legume combination worked very well though.  Here's my entry into the bean soup category.

Ingredients:
3/4 cup dried black beans
3/4 cup dried orange lentils
1 cup green spit peas, dried
1/2 onion, chopped
1/2 lb. smoked ham, cubed

Cover beans and letils in water, bring to a boil, turn off heat, cover, and let sit 20 minutes.  Drain and fill pan with fresh water to cover the beans and lentils.  Add split peas.  Add enough water to cover the legumes plus an inch.  Bring to a boil and simmer until the bens are tender.  

Add another 2 cups of water.  Boil another ten minutes.  Add 1 whole, grated carot to the mix and cook until the carrot is tender.  Blend with your handy-dandy imersion blender, boat motor, or whatever you like to call the thing, until all is smooth.  Add onion and ham.  simmer until the onion is tender.  Correct the seasoning with S&P.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2006)

I hear Beano works very well to prevent the gaseous aspects of the beans. It's available over the counter.  Beano provides the natural enzymes that the body lacks to digest the oligosaccharides.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 5, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I hear Beano works very well to prevent the gaseous aspects of the beans. It's available over the counter. Beano provides the natural enzymes that the body lacks to digest the oligosaccharides.


 
Yes, Beano can be effective in relief of flatulence resulting from consumption of beans, legumes, onions, grains, cabbage and other foods, however, Beano tablets contain gelatin which is an animal product and is not consistent with a vegetarian or vegan diet.  The active ingredient in Beano is an anti-gas enzyme called alpha-galactosidase which is derived from food grade mold called Aspergillus Niger. There are other products which contain this same enzyme which contain no animal products and are much, much cheaper. One such product can be found at:

http://www.bean-zyme.com/Bean-zyme same as Beano info.htm#Howhttp://www.bean-zyme.com/Bean-zyme%20same%20as%20Beano%20info.htm#How
 
Note: I don't have any financial interest or relationship with this company or product.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2006)

Aurora:

Have you looked into the Beano liquid?  It may not contain gelatin.  You just put a few drops on your first spoonful.


----------

